# 67th Monthly Meeting



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

of the Lazy Smokin' Bastards Cigar Club will be 
Wednesday, 7/18 at Vincenzo's, a fine Italian restaurant!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Bastards!


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

I'll be closing on my new house that afternoon. I'll set on the porch and have a stick with you guys, long distance. Tell everyone hi!!!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

NO RAIN! NO RAIN! I hate summers and outside! Aaarrrrggghhhhh!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> NO RAIN! NO RAIN! I hate summers and outside! Aaarrrrggghhhhh!


Oh great!!!!! And this is the same place we sat with TREEs everywhere and that worker was KILLED by lightning.....

I'll run inside again if I have to , like a little wet puppy afraid of the fireworks.....

but I'll be there!


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Will be there too, don't want to miss my last LSB before moving.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

for Didier!
11 have RSVPed.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I have a nice little going-a-way gift for our Didier...... even though I hate him...... :lol:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

You guys do have that love/hate thingy going on, don't you? :wink:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> You guys do have that love/hate thingy going on, don't you? :wink:


He started it Dad....... I MEAN... Stan.....


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Let's start with some additude........



Charlie

http://imageshack.us

Chris Terry Dale



Didier and Steve

http://imageshack.us

Frank Stan AL

http://imageshack.us

Ricky & Walter

http://imageshack.us

Ron & Michael

http://imageshack.us

Yummy!

http://imageshack.us

*
REALLY YUMMY!!!!*

http://imageshack.us



http://imageshack.us


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice photo Michael, as always. I enjoyed all LSB meeting. Will miss you friends. :beerchug: :smoke:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

The "Historian" has come through again. Nice job, Michael! A little humid but NO RAIN!


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

Nice gathering!!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

That always looks like so much fun. I hate you guys...... just kidding...  

Great pictures Michael.


----------

